# Flux Ds30 on NeverSummer Proto CTX?



## NeverSummer756 (Aug 28, 2011)

Just bought the Never Summer Proto CTX. Bought it online after a couple hours of research. When I got it today I found that it was a little stiffer than what I had expected. At least compared to my 2011 K2 fastplant. I was wondering if the Flux Ds30 would work on my new board. Mainly, what are the disadvantages of riding a slightly stiffer board with a slightly less stiff binding? Thank ya :dunno:


----------



## cheeto0629 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Binding dilemma*

I find that I liked my stiffer bindings on my looser boards and looser bindings on my stiffer boards. 

09 legacy w/burton p1
10 Revolver w/ burton cartels
11 ctx....thinking about some flux dmcc lights or Ds30 possibly rk30


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

NeverSummer756 said:


> Just bought the Never Summer Proto CTX. Bought it online after a couple hours of research. When I got it today I found that it was a little stiffer than what I had expected. At least compared to my 2011 K2 fastplant. I was wondering if the Flux Ds30 would work on my new board. Mainly, what are the disadvantages of riding a slightly stiffer board with a slightly less stiff binding? Thank ya :dunno:


You'll be just fine.

I think you'll see the Proto being more playful than you think. With the crazy new tech and shapes these days, it's much more difficult to find flex patterns without actually riding it. Pressing the board by hand doesn't give a good measurement these days. My Heritage feels very stiff when flexed by hand, but I can bend it all over the place when I rip with it. And at the same time the tail seems to have magical powers if I land tail heavy, and it suddenly plops me back down instead of spitting me over backwards.


----------



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)

The DS30s are a softer than the norm, but not as soft as the RK30s. They ride super responsively for a soft binding. I think it would be good with a stiffer board


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

My experience wouldn't lead me to put them on a Proto. I would be looking at SF45's and DMCC Lights from Flux. TT30's at the least. Putting a softer binding on a stiffer board make your muscles work harder to get what you want out of the board. It usually only makes sense if you're only riding powder on the setup and are aiming for a surfier feel.

Overall, bindings I recommend for the Proto are SF45's, Raiden Phantoms, Flow NXT series, K2 Company, or Rome 390's.


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

I rode that exact set-up a few days last spring and loved it. Board/binding set-ups should be a balance between being responsive yet forgiving- unless you are a "perfect" rider who never makes mistakes. The energy you might save in a more responsive binder while carving you can just as easily lose from having to muscle too stiff of a set-up on a botched attempt at glory. 
If you adjust the highback on that binding correctly it is incredibly responsive across the board while giving you a more natural and playfull feel along the length of the board. I skate in low tops and prefer a snowboard set-up that gives a little more of that feel of rolling through my board. It really comes down to personal preference.


----------

